# Makros



## *Saad* (Gast) (27. August 2006)

Hallo ich wollte fragen wie man ein Jäger makro macht!
also normaler weise geht das so

/script pet attack
/wirken Mal des Jägers() 

aber dan bekomm ich eine fehler meldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bitte hilft mir danke euer Saad


----------



## Crowley (27. August 2006)

Ich hab zwar keinen Jäger und kann das nicht testen, aber die Makros müssten ungefähr so aussehen:

/script PetAttack()
/wirken "Mal des Jägers(Rang X)" 

beim letzten musst du den entsprechenden Rang eintragen.


----------



## Nyana (28. August 2006)

```
/wirken Mal des Jägers(Rang x)
/script PetAttack();
/script CastPetAction(x);
```

Dieses Makro setzt das Jäger-Mal, schickt das Pet auf das anvisierte Ziel und löst den Spurt aus sofern ihr diesen schon gelernt habt. 
Es hat den Vorteil das man den Spurt nicht auf Automatik hat und man so Fokus spart. 

Bei x müsst ihr den Rang des Jäger-Mals einsetzen und den Platz des Spurts in euerer Pet-Bar.

*/script CastPetAction(x);*  x ist hier die Position bei der Petbar von links mit 1 angefangen.


----------

